# Shipping personal effects to Australia from USA



## ozmum24 (Jul 7, 2012)

Think I posted this in the wrong place before:


I am hoping to move to Australia the end of January. I'm not planning on shipping furniture but do plan on shipping 'bits and pieces' - ornaments that are of sentimental value, winter clothes that won't be needed, kids sports equipment etc. Stuff that I can't pack into 2 suitcases per person, but we still want to have in Australia.

I am stuck as to WHERE to find a shipping company that is reputable yet not rip off/overpriced? I will be moving from the NY/NJ area if that's any help.

Thankyou so much.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know the answer to this question, but have you had a look on Yanks Down Under? Yanks Down Under

Am sure they would have some recommendations for you. Depending on the amount of stuff you want to bring over and the size of the items, it might actually be cheaper to bring it with you on the flight over and pay the excess baggage charges. That's what we did (although didn't have sports equipment). I remember getting a quote for a few boxes earlier on in the process and it was well over $1000.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

ozmum24 said:


> Think I posted this in the wrong place before:
> 
> 
> I am hoping to move to Australia the end of January. I'm not planning on shipping furniture but do plan on shipping 'bits and pieces' - ornaments that are of sentimental value, winter clothes that won't be needed, kids sports equipment etc. Stuff that I can't pack into 2 suitcases per person, but we still want to have in Australia.
> ...


Hi

I've been researching the same since I plan to move in the coming months. I can't vouch for any of the shippers yet, but you might wanna check out:

Shipping to Australia | Moving to Australia | Auckland | New Zealand
UBoxWorldwide - Shipping from USA & Canada, Free Freight Shipping Rate Quote
A Guide to International Shipping :: MovingScam.com

and based on current quotes I've received, I agree with @ozbound that paying excess baggage might be cheaper. You're allowed to take 5 excess bags, 23 kilos each (Quantas) @ $50 a piece.

It would be very helpful if you share your experience once you finalize your move and shipper etc...

hth


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you positive that a 23 kg extra bag is allowed at 50 bucks? Or is it 50$ per kg?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

belgarath said:


> Are you positive that a 23 kg extra bag is allowed at 50 bucks? Or is it 50$ per kg?


My bad 
It's A$ 120 / 23kg. I checked the row for "International - between Australia and New Zealand, New Caledonia & Papua New Guinea"

Pre Paid Additional Baggage | Qantas


----------



## spprivate (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi
I am also in US and planning to move in few months.Why cant we all form a group and see if that works out cheaper to get a container.This is how most of my friends who moved from US to India did.Share a container.
THoughts.Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

spprivate said:


> Hi
> I am also in US and planning to move in few months.Why cant we all form a group and see if that works out cheaper to get a container.This is how most of my friends who moved from US to India did.Share a container.
> THoughts.Anyone interested PM me.


I would definitely be interested if the location and timelines work out! I am in Raleigh, NC. Where are you located? 
Edit: Another important consideration is : where in Aus are you headed? I am most likely headed to Mel.


----------



## spprivate (Aug 22, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> I would definitely be interested if the location and timelines work out! I am in Raleigh, NC. Where are you located?
> Edit: Another important consideration is : where in Aus are you headed? I am most likely headed to Mel.


I am in Atlanta GA.  and most probably moving to Melbourne as well.But around Jun


----------

